# SouthStormProject - Caçadas



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2009 às 21:13)

CAÇADA - ODELEITE (PT) / CADIZ (ES)​

Storm Chase Sul-Ibérico 12/13 de Set 2009​






Dentro de 2 Horas (23:15) a reportagem completa 


Inté

A continuação (22:10)

Evento - Instabiliadade Odeleite / Cádiz dia 12 e 13 de Setembro de 2009

Instabiliadade 12 e 13 de Setembro de 2009



Odeleite - Foz de Odeleite



Parte 1



A SouthStormProject vem mais uma vez mostrar a investida sobre o mau tempo no sul do território Ibérico. Esta caçada teve na origem da falta de instabilidade no litoral e que tivemos de recorrer ao interior algarvio no dia 12 de setembro de 2009 e no interior Andaluz mais concretamente Sevilha - Cadiz que decorreu no dia 13 de Setembro de 2009.



12 de Setembro de 2009 (Tarde)



Mapa de Localização






Vista IC27





IC27





IC27





Já no local... uma espécie de mini - wall cloud ... ??























Foram estas a imagens possiveis de um agradável evento convectivo em território português...



Sábado - 12 de Setembro de 2009

2 parte daqui a um pouco...


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 22:20)

]ToRnAdO[;164541 disse:
			
		

> CAÇADA - ODELEITE (PT) / CADIZ (ES)​
> 
> Storm Chase Sul-Ibérico 12/13 de Set 2009​
> 
> ...



Estou ansioso, mesmo muito, mas infelizmente, só o poderei ver no dia de a manhã...


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 22:53)

Brutal!!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 23:18)

Por aqui espera-se o resto da reportagem. 1ª parte bem boa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2009 às 23:34)

CÁDIZ - SEVILHA



Parte 2



Mapa de Localização






Domingo lá acordei com uma bela vontade de irmos até a uma zona tempestiva, a famosa Andaluzia, e todas as previsões apontavam para 'tormentas' entre a zona de Sevilha e Cádiz...

E foi surpreendente aquilo que encontramos pela frente...





Fizemo-nos á estrada em direcção ainda um pouco incerta... e começara a sessão fotográfica...



Dia em Cheio!!!



A Norte da Auto-Estrada,










A Sueste e o que interessava, (a bigorna perfeita )










Já me cheirava a festa... e a terra molhada tambem...



Mas lá continuávamos por terra a dentro,






E á medida que nos aproximavamos os primeiros aguaceiros começaram a cair, com pouca intensidade.



1º Raio da tarde capturado e unico, pois estavam dispersos...






E continua...

Espero que estejam a gostar... mas isto dá trabalho


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:12)

]ToRnAdO[;164611 disse:
			
		

> CÁDIZ - SEVILHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa imagem a última.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2009 às 09:59)

Muito bom , boa caçada, estou ansioso pelo resto


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2009 às 14:02)

Muito boas fotos e caçada Tornado


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2009 às 14:24)

Belas imagens


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 16:34)

Está tudo muito bom...

Que venha o resto!


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 10:28)

Muito bons registos!


----------

